# Redhead Kronik



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone else have one of these- Got good deal on it earlier this year as a package bow- 

Has a standard 3 pin True Glow sight - Hostage (Not the Hostage Pro) arrow rest. 

Shooting 27" 2213's with 100 grain G-5 Montecs 

I am about to try out these (Bone Collector) NAP Twister vanes 2" - The vane height is only @ 1/2" and is necessary to prevent vane slap against the inner cables. 

Any feedback on this set-up is appreciated. I am not sure if there is a significant difference between the Hostage and Hostage Pro but would like to know if there is.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the same bow, but took the Hostage rest off before ever shooting with it. Replaced with a Whisker Biscuit...but now that I'm a little more proficient with the bow, I'm starting to dislike it as well. I think those capture-rests hurt my accuracy. Next upgrade will be a drop-away. I like the bow...a little bit noisy out of the box, but a few adjustments should quiet it down.


----------

